# SIP Big Boy



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Yesterday, my big boy Oscar passed away, he had a tumor that ruptured and caused a wound. I did everything in my power to help him, and make him comfortable. He passed sometime during the night. My heart hurts right now, he was one of the first 4 I had (Dangerous, Angel, Chili, and Oscar) he was my first King, and showed me how amazing Kings are. Big boy, I love you SO much, skittish-ness and all, I will deeply miss your energetic flares, your late night bubblenesting, seeing your sweet face when I'd bend down to see you, and your understanding eyes, you were my rock when Dangerous passed, you brought me some comfort, I could cry by you and you seemed to understand my feelings. I took care of you, and sat with you during your final days, I hated leaving your side. I prayed last night for you to receive rest, and my prayer was answered. 
I love you SO much Oscar, thank you for everything, rest peacefully my sweet boy ❤❤

I'll post some pictures in another post.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry  you've gone through a lot of losses lately. Hugs xxx


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I have, it's been hard. Thanks though (((hugs)))
I think I'm going to take him to be cremated like Dangerous. I just need money first.


----------



## MyThreeSons (Oct 21, 2015)

DangerousAngel, I am so so sorry for your loss of Oscar. He was a true beauty and I know a true friend also. You comfort so many of us when we have losses and it is truly appreciated, and I hope that we can give you some comfort too. Your memories will keep him in your heart forever and one day you will see him again in the warm waters under the Rainbow Bridge. May you find peace knowing that you gave him a wonderful home and most of all love. SIP Oscar.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That brought tears to my eyes, I really appreciate that. ❤


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh no.. SIP Oscar..
Unfortunately, I can completely sympathize with the whole bit about him being the last of your first, as I just lost Jay, one of my first..
In the end, take comfort in the fact that their souls will always live on because of what they, in particular, have done for you.. Both of our boys can now join their friends up in fishy heaven.. knowing we have them safely tucked away in our hearts.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh no! Not Jay!! I'm so sorry to hear that! :-(
May they both SIP together, gone, but never forgotten <3


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sorry. I no longer have any of my original three. Unfortunately they passed shortly after their first birthdays. 

He isn't suffering any longer and I'm sure he knows you loved him.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww I'm sorry to hear that too. 
But yes, he definitely knew he was loved. ❤


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh no! Not Jay!! I'm so sorry to hear that! :-(
> May they both SIP together, gone, but never forgotten <3


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

SIP Oscar. You were loved and cared for all of your days and will remain forever in our hearts! Please find your perfect place under the Rainbow Bridge until we meet again!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Firewood <3 I can believe it's been a week.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

What a beautiful boy Oscar was! In the last picture his shape is outlined by the cave ornament...what a photo!

I know it is not easy dealing with the loss of a beloved pet.....


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you! He was definitely unique <3
I really appreciate the poem, oh how true it is.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! It's so devastating to lose any betta (and Oscar seemed like an extremely kind, loving, and amazing one) and to lose so many in a short amount of time, I can't imagine. 
SIP Oscar


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

He definitely was, he had such kind loving eyes. ❤
I think I've been able to solve our problem, hopefully the losses have come to a hault.
Here is a picture of his urn


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

I love the urn it's beautiful !


----------

